
Show HN: Understand and develop your team right in Slack - alexpotrivaev
https://teambit.io/slack/
======
ncouture
While I think this (like Slack) can provide value and might be welcome by some
as a great tool for work I cannot stress enough the fact that from my
experience chat for work becomes misused when it's allowed or encouraged to be
used for organizational purposes.

At a glance it seems to me you might have found a good use for it, just please
remember where chat starts and ends being a useful tool as it seems to me more
and more people use it for things it is not good at.

Do educate me if you think I'm missing it's point.

